

How to Buy a Business Jet - nsns
http://www.openthemagazine.com/article/living/how-to-buy-a-business-jet

======
mmastrac
Is there a second page to this article? It just kind of trails off at the end
there, leaving me wondering how much the jet actually costs/etc.

